# Help me name my puppy - please!!!



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I was gonna name my next Golden "Sheldon"... then I rescued a little mutt instead LOL.

Though I've always wanted a Golden named "Shadow" too because of a great childhood movie... what a wise old dog he was.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Personally, I love the name Seamus (pr. Shame-us). Here are some other suggestions:

Angus
Dakota (Kody or Koda for short)
Finley
Jasper
Kacey
Matisse
Mojo
Raleigh (maybe too close to Riley?)
Sawyer
Vegas
Zephyr (one of my faves!)

Can't wait to see pics of the little guy!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the name ideas! I can't believe you have so many and I have none!

Any more guys?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so excited for you! I bet Riley will be a great big brother, I also like the name Dakota.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Our puppy's name is Charlie, but here were some of the other names on our list:
Camo
Thunder
Stanley
Scooby
Lambeau (we are green bay packers fans)
Our previous dog was named Bristol (we are also Nascar fans)


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I like different names, as you can tell. Some others I had on my list:

Carson
Kenya
Branson
Cyrus
Abel
Venice
Ronan
Scotia
Paysen
Grayson
Justus
Kaleb
Cisco
Canyon
Kenji
Rogan
Corbin
Torrin
Colton
Creed 
Trey
Zander


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I liked Ninde's Gold's idea of Sheldon in your other post too, especially how you wanted something science related. Are you a Big Bang Theory fan? It's funny how Sheldon in that doesn't "appreciate" neuroscience, since you and your boyfriend are both neuroscientists.
I also like your idea about Golgi, and maybe you can look into some other nobel prize winners for neuroscience:
Hodgkins
Huxley,
Kandel.
Someone also mentioned Seamus, and that was my FIL's dog. I love that name too


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Such an exciting time for you!! I want to live vicariously through you since I can't have another any time soon!  

As for names:

I love Leo--reminds me of a little lion for some reason and I think golden pups sometimes look like little fuzzy lions. 

I also like:

Rowan
Brody
Charlie
Emmitt 
Finley
Ian 
Jake (I know it's one syllable, but I love Jake)
Nico
Owen
Oliver
Preston
Quincy 
Stuart
Sammy
Tommy
Wilson
Winston
Weston
Ethan
Mason 
Caleb
Jack
Simon
Louie
Henry
Sawyer 
Griffin
Isaac
Amos
Asher 
Tatum


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I always thought Spirit was a good name for a golden boy. That's all I got, since we name all our pets after food items.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Riley and Randall !


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll go with Wagners Mom with one of her suggestions...Stewart. _Love_ that name and I would call him Stewie for short, (great name for a rabbit, too. ).

I also really like the name Linus.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I like that one too, kwhit!  Stewie is TOO cute!!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Linus is adorable. I also saw a dog on the internet named Ricochet, and thought that was an awesome name for an active dog. Ricky for short.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

kwhit said:


> I'll go with Wagners Mom with one of her suggestions...Stewart. _Love_ that name and I would call him Stewie for short, (great name for a rabbit, too. ).
> 
> I also really like the name Linus.


Stewart is my cat's name!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Many of my ideas have already been posted but I'll keep thinking. Recently thought of Gatsby and always thought that if I got a puppy around the holidays I'd name him Kringle.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I always wanted a golden named Cooper, but after having Conner and Colby I thought I'd better lay off the Co names


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

BriGuy said:


> I always thought Spirit was a good name for a golden boy. That's all I got, since we name all our pets after food items.


I really like Spirit. It sounds so majestic.


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

You can name him Coeus (Co-yus) in memory of my mini schnauzer who passed away last month. Coeus is a greek god, son of Uranus.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Echo was the name of my adopted pup that I lost last November. I always thought that was a very cool name


----------



## dmist (May 18, 2012)

I also have a Riley but if I got another Golden I would name him Cooper.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Is there a theme? Do u want a play on words of sire/dam? I know dad is Slater, who is the dam? 

Touring 'da USA 
Call name: Schwinn, Petal, Trek, ?



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

If I ever get a male Golden the name I love is Indy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love Winston. What a fun dilemma!!! Can't wait to hear what you decide.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady's nickname by my daughter's friends is Broadway, which I like the sound of. I always thought Star was a good golden name.


What are your hobbies, favorite sports athletes or teams?


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm a fan of naming pets after sweet delicious treats. Or old grandpa names.
My new puppy will probably be named Marzipan. One of his grandparents was White Chocolate Chunk, which I thought was absolutely fantastic for a name!

Good luck! Excited to hear what name you end up with


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

too many great names on here!!! 
I like Obie and Marshall...
I dont think youre going to go wrong with any of the names on here...more a case of live with the pup and decide.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't you teach crew????

Crew is such a cute name! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AbbysMom505 (Jun 16, 2012)

I personally like the name 'Zeke' for a male...or Reggie. Honey for a girl...Abby and Maggie is also cute (I am bias on that though!) 


*~* Abby & Maggie's Mom *~*


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I bought a book of baby names that gave their meanings and for some of my pets decided a name from how much the meaning matched the pet's personality.
For my current pets I sort of went astray and ended up naming all my recent dogs beginning with the letter "B". 
I really needed to spend time with my pups before I could begin to come up with a name, but that's just me.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm with Bay Beams on spending some time with the pup before naming him. Perhaps come up with a short list, and decide which one after you've had him in your arms for a few days. (Of course, I'm sure that how legions of dogs have ended up with names like "Puddles"!). I'd be inclined to go with something Irish-sounding, to go with Riley. Perhaps Rooney!? 

Glad you have an ETA, and are having so much fun getting ready.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the names!!! Keep them coming! I love reading them! 

I am having just the most trouble deciding! I can't wait though!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

OutWest said:


> I'd be inclined to go with something Irish-sounding, to go with Riley. Perhaps Rooney!?


So funny, Rooney was actually the only name that I really liked, but not because it was Irish sounding but because we are huge Steelers fans. But my boyfriend says that it is too close to Riley and they will get confused.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I was gonna suggest Rooney after the owners of the Steelers.
Keeping with the Irish theme:
Elliot
Colin
********
But I really like Franco (after you know who)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> So funny, Rooney was actually the only name that I really liked, but not because it was Irish sounding but because we are huge Steelers fans. But my boyfriend says that it is too close to Riley and they will get confused.


Hmm. I don't think they would. The vowels and consonants are different. I think they'd hear the difference... 

Check this list out... saw Ronan...sounds nice, and it's different...

Irish Boy Names - Irish baby boys names, meanings and origins


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Polamalu :wave:
Benny


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

How about Steeler?


----------



## Isaac (Aug 31, 2012)

My boys name is Ridley. If you are a fan of similar sounding names, I personally think its a good one


----------



## buzdean (Aug 28, 2012)

great thread--sometimes the simplest task just seems to get overwhelming!! As we struggle with names for our girl golden that will come home in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I really like the name Moses for some reason.


----------



## jazz (Jun 2, 2012)

My last GR name was Trapper. Harleys Father name was Higgins


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

My problem is that I'll have two or three names that I REALLY like, and then four days later I won't like them anymore. It makes it hard to settle on one!

Right now I'm liking...

Winston
Cooper
Charlie
Sammy
Rooney

But it changes so often! A few weeks ago I was set on Ziggy!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh I really like Winston!! Think how regal he will be as an adult...Sir Winston


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love the name Rudy, which would go nicely with Riley. Or how about considering Reagen or Regan?

I know this sounds weird, but I walk Maggie alot and we will walk/tour cemateries and you'd be surprised at how many cool names there are for naming dogs! Just a thought. I love the name Murphy also.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bauer
Chapin
Cello
Tuxedo
Baffin
Bandit
Raleigh

These are all on my next puppy list


----------



## IrishDaisy (Aug 9, 2012)

I love the name Ozzie 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I vote for Winston


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

vcm5 said:


> Right now I'm liking...
> 
> Winston
> Cooper
> ...


Those are all great names, but the only one I haven't heard a lot of is Rooney. For uniqueness alone, I like that one the best.

What about, (sorry if any of these have been suggested already): 

Chase 
Banjo
Hogan
Eli
Elroy
Archie
River
Dino
Gibson
Amos
Cosmo


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I was thinking of naming my next dog Hero.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Having worked in a veterinary practice, I prefer different names. When someone calls and says they are Max's mom, that leaves about 50 people to go through. When you call and say this I'm calling about Gibbs, Lush, Tito, etc-- we know who you're talking about right away. Unique names are best IMO! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Before we chose the name Vinnie for our boy, I searched it to make sure it was not on the list of popular dog names. I have however come across 3 others with the same name.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the name Romeo...and it goes well with his brothers name Riley...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

No matter what I tell him, my boyfriend thinks Rooney is too close to Riley. Grr!

Right now Winston and Cooper are at the top of the list - the only two we both agree on!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> Before we chose the name Vinnie for our boy, I searched it to make sure it was not on the list of popular dog names. I have however come across 3 others with the same name.


Vinnie's my current favorite. Vincent Van Gold. 

I'm also liking Jones (jonesie) - because it's such a common name it doesn't get used.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

i vote cooper!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

spruce said:


> Vinnie's my current favorite. Vincent Van Gold.
> 
> I'm also liking Jones (jonesie) - because it's such a common name it doesn't get used.


Vincent Van Gold...has a nice ring to it. I only call him Vincent when he's in trouble lol.


----------



## TaraSue (Sep 3, 2012)

I vote Cooper also! It was one of te names I was choosing from as well (not to mention I love Bradley Cooper!)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Riley and Cooper.... Riley Cooper.... isn't that a Football player... ?


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

How about Alex,Ajax,or Brighton?


----------



## MSisinni (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats Valerie! How exciting!!! Is the new baby a Golden? Do a Google search on dog names....there are thousands!! Maybe a Steeler name? Bettis? Rooney? Franco? Or maybe Sidney or Crosby? (Penquins) Not sure if you are a sports fan. Myron (Cope)? Bradshaw (Terry)? Hines? Polamalu!! I like that one....would be a hard one though!! 
How fun!!! Let us know what you decide!!!
Megan


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I suggest "Danny" There are songs about it ("Oh, Danny Boy" & "Danny's Song" - Kenny Loggins), it's easy to drag out when calling him ("DAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaNNY"), it's easy to remember, ... I could go on

I recommend it highly 

Sincerely,
Danny ... LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

vcm5 said:


> No matter what I tell him, my boyfriend thinks Rooney is too close to Riley. Grr!
> 
> Right now Winston and Cooper are at the top of the list - the only two we both agree on!


Those are both great dignified names! Have you thought about Copper? Copper was one of my very favorite forum dogs here, and such a good soul. 

I'm always listening and searching for unique dog names. Whenever I take Toby to the ophthalmology clinic I'm checking out the check in list we sign when we arrive. One day while we waited in the reception area, the receptionist was making reminder calls to people with appointments the following day and I was listening carefully. I started snickering at a couple of them and we struck up a conversation about dog names and the ones she dislikes the most when she makes calls to owners and leaves messages at offices or on voice mail-- I can't write some of them down due to forum rules and common decency, but her worst non-objectionable name was Booger.... At some point of time all of our dogs have been called Booger by one of us, affectionately of course! :doh: So names like Stinker, Booger, Pooty and such probably are not such a good idea. I'm glad none of those are on your list!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Last weekend, Cookie and I met a golden boy by the name of "Waffles". The name just fit him perfectly. Feel free to use that, I put it on my future puppy name list.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If you like Degrassi you can name him Zane... Riley and Zane... hahaha.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Just wanted to say congrats on getting a new puppy. They are so much fun. Cant wait to hear all about him and your adventures.


----------



## Eli's Momma :) (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello wewill be bringing another Golden Retriever puppy home around the same time as you!! We are getting Eli a little brother towards the end of September begginging of October, He was born on July 29th. We decided on the name Beau!! We are very excited!!! Congrats to you as well


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That is the same day my puppy was born on!!! Wow! Where are you getting your puppy?


----------



## Monrovia Mom (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratulations on the new puppy! Our little guy is Sully -- the runner up name was 
Tucker (which I'm still partial to)  Good luck - you know you will love him regardless of what you call him!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Monrovia Mom said:


> Congratulations on the new puppy! Our little guy is Sully -- the runner up name was
> Tucker (which I'm still partial to)  Good luck - you know you will love him regardless of what you call him!


Love Tucker! If we had gotten a male, I think he would have been a Tucker.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i like both winston and cooper. my first dog was named cooper and he's a border collie. I use to have so much fun with his name. I'd call him "dah cooopstaaaah" lol. congrats on your new puppy! im sure which ever name you choose will suit him perfectly.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My next boy will most likely be Seamus. Other names on my list were ferguson, Murphy, Paddy
If you want sciencey, how about Watson (as in & Crick)
Or Samarium (Sammy for short)
Helix
Mole
Oppenheimer (oppie for short)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Had a thought...how about Armstrong, for Neil A who just died. I think astronauts count as scientists!


----------



## Eli's Momma :) (Aug 10, 2012)

I live in Florida and there is a lady about 2 hours from me who decided to get her and her neighbors golden together just to see if they would take to one another. Which they did  Both of the dogs are AKC registered and the puppy will come with all of his health certificates and everything, they are great people just a one time thing. And i am very lucky to be getting one of their pups!! Where are you getting yours from??


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I really like the name Jeb and Wade for a boy. We had a GR named Jeb so our next male GR will be Wade.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Eli's Momma :) said:


> Hello wewill be bringing another Golden Retriever puppy home around the same time as you!! We are getting Eli a little brother towards the end of September begginging of October, He was born on July 29th. We decided on the name Beau!! We are very excited!!! Congrats to you as well


Beau is a very special name in our house as our first heart golden was named Beau. He lived up to his name--friend to everyone and everything, a gentle calm and kind soul. Enjoy your new baby with the extra special name!


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

I love the name Shemo!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

We are heavily leaning towards Winston! What do you think?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I Love the name Winston! You must be getting sooooo excited!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am getting excited but somehow I still don't believe it is real so I'm not as excited as I thought I would be - does that make sense or is it weird? I just don't believe it's really happening yet!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> I am getting excited but somehow I still don't believe it is real so I'm not as excited as I thought I would be - does that make sense or is it weird? I just don't believe it's really happening yet!


it probably will feel a bit unreal until the pup is home...but you should go shopping! that will get you into the sprit.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree...go shopping, that's what I did while trying to pass time to get Bentley but I have to admit right up until he was in my arms heading home I was scared to death that something would go wrong. I'm just crazy that way :--big_grin:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Rogan
it just seemed to go well with Riley


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> I am getting excited but somehow I still don't believe it is real so I'm not as excited as I thought I would be - does that make sense or is it weird? I just don't believe it's really happening yet!


Ive had Levi for almost 3 months and it still hasn't fully hit me that it's real.

i like the names
Echo
River
Shadow (i used to want a golden named shadow when i was little)
Sammy
Bandit
Chase (Levi was almost Chase)
Bauer
Helix
and Vincent van gold
a couple others i like that i don't think have been mentioned
Whisper
Jasper
Jessie (if I'd gotten a girl she'd have been Jessie but i like it for a boy to)
and Scout

I wouldn't have a Winston but that's mainly because of someone i know. It definitely fits with"cute as a puppy but dignified/handsome when he is older"


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Shopping is a good idea! Maybe that will make it seem more real! I'm definitely excited, but I guess I just can't imagine actually having a puppy of my own!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

How about Barney


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Is this making the picks easier? Too many good ones here. I like Sheldon and I am a big fan of TBBT. Nothing close to Riley is my only advice. I had dogs Buck and Blake and that was always a confusing mess. My sister and my daughter have similar names and I am always calling one of them the other. Maybe it is just me?


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Winston is great! Love it.


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

How many more days till you bring Winston home? Or Cooper or ??? It's SO hard picking pet names !! We've done it both ways. Picking the name before we get the animal and waiting till we have them. Sometimes we will try a name out for a day, not like it and pick something else. Don't feel like you need a name before you get him ! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

My sisters GSR is Winston...lol.. It's a good name! My problem is I have names picked for either sex as I am not sure what way I will go when I finally get to this point...what I am perplexed on is the registration names....ugh. lol I have time, as it looks like it will be next year before I get a puppy. Haven't even settled on a breeder yet. 

Congrats to you on your new guy...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Trust me, it's going to feel real to you the 1st night when you get up every 2 hrs to let him pee and see Riley cozied in his bed giggling at you :--big_grin:



vcm5 said:


> Shopping is a good idea! Maybe that will make it seem more real! I'm definitely excited, but I guess I just can't imagine actually having a puppy of my own!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

why not go to the bookstore and look at a baby name book... it will also give you the meanings and that may help you decide one way or another... 
I am not gonna try to give you a list of names nobody ever likes my name choices but the meanings may help you...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Such an exciting time, I am thrilled for you and very very jealous! 

I love 
Chester
Cracker
Barley
Biscuit
Whisper
Rexi
Jester
Major
Morris
Nugget
Custard


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Shalva said:


> why not go to the bookstore and look at a baby name book... it will also give you the meanings and that may help you decide one way or another...
> I am not gonna try to give you a list of names nobody ever likes my name choices but the meanings may help you...


I have just looked at your website and I like your names! I instantly recognised a Siatham must be in Alex's line and when I looked, there it was and bred by a member here


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Zander, Indy, Cooper and Toby are all great names.


----------

